# Poorly Puppy



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a very sad puppy...she has had poos with mucus and blood in and is not herself at all. 

The vet has given her an injection, medicine to line her tummy, medicine in case it's Giardia and some special food to start giving her this afternoon!!

I feel so helpless


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh bless her! I really hope she gets better soon. Please keep us updated. Lots of licks from Nacho too xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ah poor Lottie. I hope the medicine kicks in and she starts to feel better soon xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear Lottie is poorly, I understand the worry, as my first puppy was poorly for a while, please keep us posted  you have done the right thing as a puppy owner by going to your vet xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear Lottie is ill - big hugs to both of you  x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Tina,
So sorry to hear of a poorly puppy xxx
How old is she ?
If it is something like Giardia then you really need to contact and inform your breeder. 

Stephen x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Tina, sorry to hear she is poorly. Do keep us updated with her progress. x


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Tina,
> So sorry to hear of a poorly puppy xxx
> How old is she ?
> If it is something like Giardia then you really need to contact and inform your breeder.
> ...


Hi, 

just to clarify...the vets do not think it is Giardia, they are just covering all bases....she was due to be wormed on Friday anyway!!!. I have had Lottie for 4 weeks now and have no concerns what so ever that the problem would have come from the breeder (the vet has also confirmed this). 

I have a wonderful relationship with her breeder. Janice has been nothing but helpful and kind to us. We speak regularly on the phone and via email and to be honest I don't think you could find a better breeder anywhere.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh dear - hope the meds work soon x


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Tina,
> So sorry to hear of a poorly puppy xxx
> How old is she ?
> If it is something like Giardia then you really need to contact and inform your breeder.
> ...


I'm afraid I have to add that I think it is so sad that there seems to be a lot of point scoring going on in this forum!!!!

I just want my puppy to get better...and to confirm Janice from Jandaz has always been amazing...I have a lot of friends who deal with breeders on a full time bases and they have also confirmed and commented on how good she has been.

I am starting to question why I come on this site!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you to all of you who have shown genuine concern.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

I can sympatise, Ted has had a bad tummy eversince i got him and a couple of bouts of mucus and blood - the vets have done blood tests etc etc and have never found anything, so we just have to accept that he has a sensitive tummy...but I know how you feel its awful to see them ill, but she will be bouncing back in no time - Ted always does!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh poor you - Treacle had the same - due to something she had eaten [we think it was a baby frog / toad ] and I was so scared - sounds like we had the same treatment and she bounced back the following day!
Snuggles this afternoon for you both!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lovecockapoo said:


> I'm afraid I have to add that I think it is so sad that there seems to be a lot of point scoring going on in this forum!!!!
> 
> I just want my puppy to get better...and to confirm Janice from Jandaz has always been amazing...I have a lot of friends who deal with breeders on a full time bases and they have also confirmed and commented on how good she has been.
> 
> I am starting to question why I come on this site!!!!!!!!


I'm so sorry Lottie is unwell, I do hope she gets better soon.

I can only assume you are feeling anxious and sensitive, however, *please*, I have read, reread and read again Stephens comments. In no way can they be deemed point scoring or malicious. If I'd be given that advice I would have been grateful, I've never even heard of Giardia.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lovecockapoo said:


> I'm afraid I have to add that I think it is so sad that there seems to be a lot of point scoring going on in this forum!!!!
> 
> I just want my puppy to get better...and to confirm Janice from Jandaz has always been amazing...I have a lot of friends who deal with breeders on a full time bases and they have also confirmed and commented on how good she has been.
> 
> I am starting to question why I come on this site!!!!!!!!





the advice to contact your breeder would be is given to any new puppy owner. regardless of who the puppy is from.


it is probably something like colitis i know a couple of dogs who suffere with it on going.


i hope it is storted quickly and you pup is back to normal as soon as possble.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sending lots of get well vibes for Lottie. Hope she feels better soon :hug:


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

The vet did not mention contacting the breeder at all!!! 

On a happy note...Lottie has just come out of her basket for a cuddle. Hopefully a good sign.

I'm off to have cockapoo cuddles:smile:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear your puppy is ill. It sounds like colitus to me. Easily treatable and I am sure your vet has this covered.
I hope she gets better very soon.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

sorry to hear your puppy is poorly,i know how you feel,as a lot of us do......
im sure she will be better soon. lots of poo hugs.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic news.....Lottie is now doing normal poos!!!! Still a little on the quiet side, but definitely on the mend.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent news Tina  little puppy hugs to Lottie .. such a pretty name xxx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

thats great to hear....


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Really glad she is now improving!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Really pleased to see she is recovering - horrible when ill as you feel so helpless


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

great news :twothumbs:


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Lots of cuddles and hugs to Lottie get well soon xxx


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

I just want to wish little Lottie a speedy recovery 
hugs and kisses xxx

oops sorry I think I did this twice I thought it had not worked Im not too good at this yet x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad to hear she is getting better!


----------

